# Fein's Multimaster Tool...don't let the price scare you!



## CrossWorks (Apr 19, 2008)

Not since the Cordless Drill has a tool come around imo that compares with the advent of the "plug free" drill. The Multimaster tool is one of a kind. I'm sure most of you have seen the "infomercial" on it and if you pay attention to the contractor's reactions, they pretty much matched mine when I first came across this tool about 16 months ago. 

This tool paid for itself within 4 or 5 jobs. I couldn't believe all the steps I saved by using this tool. The tight spots were longer tight to cut, and the versatility of this tool is endless. 

So yes the tool is an arm-n-leg expense, but if your a serious DIY individual or a carpenter going on your own, trust me, bite the bullet and buy this tool, you won't regret the purchase.

Some say; "yah but the blades are where they get you"! No problem, go to this site to get the blades at a very very fair price. I suggest buying only 2 types of blades and getting your money's worth by buying the 10 packs. And they are the following:

#1. Metal & Wood 
1/8"10 Pack (best value)
*PART# 6-35-02-151-03-0*

#2. Wood (only)-3/8"10 Pack (best value)
*PART# 6-35-02-126-04-0*

Yes it is a bit of an expense at first, but the investment is well worth it. There are many other blade options, but for durabilty and longevity. Use the for wood only, and avoid ANY metal because the teeth will break. The other blade (metal-Wood)is a great all around blade.

So there, that's my 2 cents on the MultiMaster. Not because anyone asked, but because I'm impressed with it and it does make me money in the end.:thumbup:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Hear! Hear!

Ditto!


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

I AGREE! Had one for many years now. Thought my old one did'nt work for sanding since the pad holder was worn, so I bought a new one. Then found out that the new attachments can work on the old unit. So I have one for the shop and one for the work trailer. Use it for many different trades. Note, I saw a video comparing this brand to the knock-offs. No comparison. Others would not cut as straight and not as chip free..


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

My older model Fein's metal box is stuffed with accessories.

The folks over at JLC have found a cheaper source for blades with AL

For the curious here is the commercial version of the Multimaster i.e. the SuperCut


----------



## Five Star (Mar 19, 2009)

i also bought it after seeing a tile guy with it,that is one tool that i always reach for first for just about every aspect of finish carpentry,i dont mind spending on the blades i know i make it back on the time i save.

i was also in lowes and felt that new dremel super cut, feels cheap in your hand and the blades are whimpy.

buy it once, buy it for life.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Five Star said:


> i was also in lowes and felt that new dremel super cut, feels cheap in your hand and the blades are whimpy.


 Yeah, but that had to be the Dremel Multi-Max the Fein  SuperCut is over $700.
The SuperCut uses the same Fein blades but has a heavy duty commercial motor.


----------



## Five Star (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks pali your right dremel multi max, that thing is really flimsy when you hold it.


----------



## clintb (Mar 13, 2009)

Five Star said:


> thanks pali your right dremel multi max, that thing is really flimsy when you hold it.


I don't agree that the Multi-Max is flimsy. I purchased one, have used it a few times so far, and it's performed like a champ. Granted, I'm no contractor, nor will I be using it on a daily basis to make money, so it'll serve my purposes very well. I think it fits the price level very nicely. Having used it, I'm tempted to get the Fein MM later down the road since there's tons more accessories available, but we'll see.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Clint, You're absolutely right. All tools when compared to their peers have relative differences in features and price. It is what will get the job done for the results I expect, for the amount of time and money I want to spend balanced with how long I want to keep this tool.

I have tools ranging from Festool down to a Ryobi detail sander and a few HF tools. I didn't buy the cheapies just for the price or for temporary use but because they fit in with what I want to do.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

wgfo said:


> To ALL:
> 
> Check out this *cite* it has a low price Gurantee and they ship straight from the warehouse so you can find good quality and cheap prices!
> 
> ...


Dear wgfo, I cite you for advertising on this site


----------



## CrossWorks (Apr 19, 2008)

wgfo said:


> To ALL:
> 
> Check out this cite it has a low price Gurantee and they ship straight from the warehouse so you can find good quality and cheap prices!
> 
> ...


 
Tisk...tisk...tisk wgfo:sneaky2:

>First off....what in the world does your *s*ite having anything to do with the MultiMaster tool ...huh!

>Secondly...I gu*a*rantee you that I don't plan on buying anything from your site.

>And finally....was your spelling teacher from ReoLynda!?


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

To those wondering about the wgfo quote:
wgfo was a spammer that last night intruded on our thread to offer "good deals" on a site that had wgfo in the name of the Site. Not too smart

He also started a new thread over on the Construction page with the same "Good Deals" message. Thankfully Nathan deleted both posts at this mornings reveille where He pulled off wgfo's insignia and banished him from the ranks.

Beware wgfo may return in a new uniform so beware of any new sites that contain 'wgfo'


----------



## Five Star (Mar 19, 2009)

good job pali,seams to be alot of these guys popping up claiming to have deals but really just offer the same as any vendor on the net,and looking to scam people.

the other guy a few weeks back we got him good,but in reality he just joined the site to promote his website and get people to use there paypal.NOT VERY SMART


----------



## ovahimba (Dec 25, 2007)

I bought my Fein Multimaster before their patent ran out, but even at that price it was worth it for one project. To fix some dry rot, I had to cut out a corner of a house below chest level. I used the tool to slice out sections of studs, blocking and bottom plates. In the tight spots, no other tool could have made the clean square cuts. The wide blade still seems ok.


----------

